

Education: Rethinking PhDs  - yarapavan
http://www.nature.com/news/2011/110420/full/472280a.html

======
yarapavan
Part of Nature's special story on "PhD Future". The index of all related
articles is available online at
<http://www.nature.com/news/specials/phdfuture/index.html>

